# DRO Installed!



## chiliviking (Apr 29, 2008)

I got the DRO mounted on my mill and it really changes the way you can move around a workpiece. It took me about 2 ½ days to install it and 2 hours with the technical support people to get it up and running correctly. Its an Acu-Rite VUE that I got from Linear Measurement Supply who advertises on E-bay and has a good reputation on some of the other machinist boards.







The reason it took me so long to install was that there were already three holes drilled, tapped and spotfaced on the knee and I chose to use those holes rather than some of the bracketry that was included with the kit. I think this made a better mounting but required much more measuring and fabrication.






One of the brackets for the Y axis was way too long and stuck out like a sore thumb so I cut about 4 out of the middle and then screwed it back together. This also took longer than it probably should of.






When I was done everything was nice and solidly mounted.






I made the steam chest today for my walking beam engine and it took about ½ the time it would of using the dials and working across the backlash as I changed direction numerous times with both the bolt pattern and milling out the center section. I already LOVE it!!!


----------



## BobWarfield (Apr 30, 2008)

Now you're in the lap of luxury and precision, able to dial in whatever coordinates you may desire.

It's Millah Time!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Cedge (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd say you've already become a convert...LOL. Once I had mine installed, there was simply no going back. It's just added so much to the pleasure of running the mill.

Steve


----------



## zeusrekning (Apr 30, 2008)

That is one sweet DRO!


----------



## thezetecman (May 2, 2008)

DRO's are the best!!

I put one on an old slightly worn mill I bought on ebay and it is a pleasure to use.

No worrying about backlash counting etc etc.

It's worth the effort mounting it properly.


----------

